# ABT'S & SBT'S for the party



## fatwood (Sep 5, 2015)

So, I got invited to a Labor Day / birthday party at a friends place.  They raise pigs and are going to cook one of the smaller pigs for the party.  Since I am usually the meat guy for all get together I attend, I had no idea what to bring.  At first I said I would just bring Fumi Salad, but I was not real thrilled about it.  Then, today it dawned on me...I have been wanting to make some ABT's for a while and that is perfect.  Of course now I still have to bring the salad too.

Since not everyone like spicy, I picked up some baby sweet pepper and some Pablano peppers to go with the jalapeños.

I made up two batches of filling.  Cream cheese with JD sausage for the sweet and Mexican chorizo for the spicy.  Added some mex 4 cheese blend and a couple extra spices to bump up the flavor of both, then wrapped with some bacon and into the fridge they went.  Tomorrow I'll smoke them for a couple hours with pecan. 

Here's some prep pix













20150905_191136.jpg



__ fatwood
__ Sep 5, 2015


















20150905_191147.jpg



__ fatwood
__ Sep 5, 2015


















20150905_192532.jpg



__ fatwood
__ Sep 5, 2015


















20150905_200425.jpg



__ fatwood
__ Sep 5, 2015






Didn't think to take one of them.wrapped in bacon before covering in foil and putting in the fridge. Guess you'll have to wait till morning


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 6, 2015)

FW, Looking good ,I love ABTs'!


----------



## fatwood (Sep 6, 2015)

20150906_092054.jpg



__ fatwood
__ Sep 6, 2015





Just put them in the smoker













20150906_093057.jpg



__ fatwood
__ Sep 6, 2015





The pecan TBS is working it's magic


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 6, 2015)

Should be tasty! Now where's those finished pics???


----------



## fatwood (Sep 6, 2015)

Still cooking....guessing about 30 more minutes


----------



## fatwood (Sep 6, 2015)

Ordered a 12" Amazen Pellet Tube that is supposed to arrive Tuesday. Wish I had it today.  Having a tough time keeping the smoke flowing.  Either goes out or the chips catch fire and the temp soars.


----------



## fatwood (Sep 6, 2015)

Packed up and ready for the party













20150906_114321.jpg



__ fatwood
__ Sep 6, 2015


















20150906_114424.jpg



__ fatwood
__ Sep 6, 2015


----------



## b-one (Sep 6, 2015)

Those look tasty!


----------

